# new knifes



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I placed an order with Knives Plus on Tuesday and received it on Friday. I ordered two Buck slimline "Duke" knives. The Duke is a beautiful looking folder with a 3" drop point edge. Why two? One was a retirement gift and the other is a backup for the present my one. After numerous deer and three elk, the origional purchased in '88 is still tight. The edges of the origional handle were a little too sharp , a problem easily taken care of. The three inch blade is ideal for most things. The ratio between handle length and blade seems perfect for power and control. They were about $36 dollars each, a reasonable price for an American made quality knife.
The second part of the retirement gift was a DMT Duo-sided diamond sharpener of fine and extra fine grit. The 8 " sharpener was about $72. These work extremely well and I am on my second, I'm a wood carver so they get a lot of use.
The prices on the knives were less than other places as were the prices on other Buck knives.

KNIVES PLUS 
Toll Free Order Line 800-687-6202. Monday-Friday 9:00-5:30 CST. 
All prices listed are for internet sales only.
Knives Plus | 2467 Interstate 40 West | Amarillo, TX. | 79109


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pics please?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to see them, too.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Magus, enjoy yur posts , have never tried to post pix. Jason it's not my fault.


----------

